# Opinions on CMH lighting for flower



## mountain dweller (Feb 16, 2016)

Well I was talking to the owner of a local hydro store about switching from two 1000 watt lights to four 600 watt lights and he started pointing at these Phantom CMH ballasts saying they will outperform 600's and they use a full spectrum bulb and better light that the plants need. Being as he is the owner I am skeptical of his claims cause i have not really heard of these not finding much definitive info on any search.


----------



## verticalgrow (Feb 16, 2016)

mountain dweller said:


> Well I was talking to the owner of a local hydro store about switching from two 1000 watt lights to four 600 watt lights and he started pointing at these Phantom CMH ballasts saying they will outperform 600's and they use a full spectrum bulb and better light that the plants need. Being as he is the owner I am skeptical of his claims cause i have not really heard of these not finding much definitive info on any search.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/chemist77-315-watt-cdl-grow.880895/

edit: https://www.rollitup.org/t/630w-lec-4x4-tent-grow.899399/#post-12332632


----------



## verticalgrow (Feb 16, 2016)

mountain dweller said:


> Well I was talking to the owner of a local hydro store about switching from two 1000 watt lights to four 600 watt lights and he started pointing at these Phantom CMH ballasts saying they will outperform 600's and they use a full spectrum bulb and better light that the plants need. Being as he is the owner I am skeptical of his claims cause i have not really heard of these not finding much definitive info on any search.


CMH are full spectrum lights & build quality superior to hps because
they are ceramic making bulbs last 20,000hrs+ thats why they cost a bit more.


----------



## Budget Buds (Feb 16, 2016)

Less heat and good performance, high price tag though. I stick with hps until the LED pulls me over to them, the cmh really have no comparison to an led IMO


----------



## dbkick (Feb 16, 2016)

Solid lights, I've ordered a hydrofarm 315 cmh ballast to fit my SS luxor hood, already have two SS lec 315 hanging.. Also just picked up a hortilux platinum ballast to run an allstart 860 .
1000 watts of low freq square wave signal cmh.


----------



## verticalgrow (Feb 16, 2016)

mountain dweller said:


> Well I was talking to the owner of a local hydro store about switching from two 1000 watt lights to four 600 watt lights and he started pointing at these Phantom CMH ballasts saying they will outperform 600's and they use a full spectrum bulb and better light that the plants need. Being as he is the owner I am skeptical of his claims cause i have not really heard of these not finding much definitive info on any search.


This guy loves them so much he bought 400 CMH lights
https://www.rollitup.org/t/50000-square-feet-colorado-legal-rec-grow.883667/


----------



## dbkick (Feb 16, 2016)

Budget Buds said:


> Less heat and good performance, high price tag though. I stick with hps until the LED pulls me over to them, the cmh really have no comparison to an led IMO


315 kits can be had for 2 bills and that includes the lamp, all you do is add a hood.


----------



## dbkick (Feb 16, 2016)

verticalgrow said:


> This guy loves them so much he bought 400 CMH lights
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/50000-square-feet-colorado-legal-rec-grow.883667/


He got a rebate from excel on them too.


----------



## ElBartoe (Feb 17, 2016)

Get yourself 1000watt double ended and don't get fooled by marketing. There's a reason big companies use just that, sometimes supplemented by 300watt plasma's. Cmh gives you airy buds and led still doesn't yield like hps.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 17, 2016)

ElBartoe said:


> Get yourself 1000watt double ended and don't get fooled by marketing. There's a reason big companies use just that, sometimes supplemented by 300watt plasma's. Cmh gives you airy buds and led still doesn't yield like hps.


Got any sources for that bro? I've seen some very nice cmh grows here on rollitup, as well as led.


----------



## nomofatum (Feb 17, 2016)

It's a lie that a 315 CMH will match or beat a 600w HPS on yield. Flat out lie. Just like the flat out lie that LEDs, even the most efficient on the market, can beat twice the watts in HPS. 

What is true is that it puts out a better spectrum and will result in a higher quality final product. 

The best LEDs are about 20% more efficient/better than HPS. So 1200w of HPS would be roughly equivilent in light output to 1000w of CXB LEDs. Again though, the CXB will put out a better spectrum, so better quality.

The most cost effective option for lighting tends to be HPS + supplemental to match the better quality of other lights. Adding 6500k and UVB bulbs to HPS will give you a better spectrum than CMH, CXB LEDs, or fancy HPS bulbs.

If the 20% extra heat from the HPS is problematic, switch to the CXB LEDs and depending on color temp you may not need 6500k, but the UVB would still be required for best results.

I currently run HPS + CMH (I got a hell of a deal) + Tanning bulbs (UVB). Next upgrade will be to add CXB LEDs.

The CMH lights are very nice and work very well. The only issues I've seen are where someone believed the lies and undersized their lighting for their space. 3x3 is about the max size for a 315 CMH alone for flower. 

CMH is actually less efficient than HPS. This is a fact. It puts out less lumens and less par watts per watt of electricity used.

CXB LEDs are the way to go if you want a lower power light to compete with a higher power light. They will allow you to run the same amount of light with 20-30% less power used, but will cost you an arm and a leg to buy, just like the CMH option.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 17, 2016)

ElBartoe said:


> Get yourself 1000watt double ended and don't get fooled by marketing. There's a reason big companies use just that, sometimes supplemented by 300watt plasma's. Cmh gives you airy buds and led still doesn't yield like hps.


Like I haven't heard that one from an hps user who's never used these Philips 315's. 1 to 1.5 gpw easy with these depending on strains, you don't get those numbers with airy buds, bud.


----------



## ElBartoe (Feb 17, 2016)

I get the drift for innovation but until to date nothing beats hps. Big companies like bayer,roche,every greenhouse in the netherlands in winter, they all use hps. I don't say cmh is bad but for coverage for example, you need 4 315's to cover 5x5, 1 1000watt does the same for you.


----------



## mountain dweller (Feb 17, 2016)

hmmm i wish i could just use four 1K watt but unless i get a controller that will use too much amperage plus its a 8x10 room that gets blazing hot with the two 1K's so four would be killer


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 17, 2016)

mountain dweller said:


> Well I was talking to the owner of a local hydro store about switching from two 1000 watt lights to four 600 watt lights and he started pointing at these Phantom CMH ballasts saying they will outperform 600's and they use a full spectrum bulb and better light that the plants need. Being as he is the owner I am skeptical of his claims cause i have not really heard of these not finding much definitive info on any search.


why are you wanting 4 600s?
unless you have a really oddly shaped room, two 1000s will be more efficient.
4 600s will put out more heat than 2 1000s..
I'd get one 1000 as a hps and one as a mh


----------



## nomofatum (Feb 17, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> why are you wanting 4 600s?
> unless you have a really oddly shaped room, two 1000s will be more efficient.
> 4 600s will put out more heat than 2 1000s..


The 600w ones are actually slightly more efficient than the 1000w version. That is measuring efficiency as light output/watts of electricity.

Now obviously 1200w > 1000w, but it's delivering more light... and more yields.

4 lights would give much better coverage than 2 in a 8x10 room. 

OP needs to handle heat better though, because 2400w is below par for 800 square feet. I would use mylar curtains and make a walkway outside the light footprint. That will reduce the sqft and increase light intensity. Fix/improve venting or add A/C to handle heat issues. Hot plants make buds that taste bad and aren't as dense. Quality of your end product won't be good if temps exceed 85f consistently during lights on.


----------



## ElBartoe (Feb 17, 2016)

The 600watts where more efficient in the past, today however the 1000watt 400v DE are the most efficient lights on the market.


----------



## nomofatum (Feb 17, 2016)

ElBartoe said:


> The 600watts where more efficient in the past, today however the 1000watt 400v DE are the most efficient lights on the market.


Except the CXB leds are still more efficient. But the DE's and 1000w lights in general (or for that matter all HIDs) come with another disadvantage, they are too intense for the plants to get close to, you need high ceilings or you will need much shorter plants under the light to avoid burning the plants or causing continual stress that ruins the quality of the buds.

There is a big advantage to spreading out your light sources, getting more even light distribution and reducing/eliminating overly-hot zones and weak zones. If 500w lights existed and were exactly as efficient as 1000w lights, I would prefer 2 500w lights over 1 1000w light, the results would be better...


----------



## ElBartoe (Feb 17, 2016)

True with the de you do need the space to hang your lamps, in the gavita manual it says to keep 4 feet between the lamp and the canopy i think. And where i live, heat isn't a problem but for some it is, maybe thats a reason to invest in led then.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 17, 2016)

mountain dweller said:


> hmmm i wish i could just use four 1K watt but unless i get a controller that will use too much amperage plus its a 8x10 room that gets blazing hot with the two 1K's so four would be killer





ElBartoe said:


> I get the drift for innovation but until to date nothing beats hps. Big companies like bayer,roche,every greenhouse in the netherlands in winter, they all use hps. I don't say cmh is bad but for coverage for example, you need 4 315's to cover 5x5, 1 1000watt does the same for you.


I've done a watt for watt conversion for my son and he's consistently getting 25% more weight & better quality. Depending on the room config, they cover 3.5 x 3.5' well under a hood, with multiple units you get some benefit from overlap/bleeding. At 30-35w/sq. ft. they grow a lot of top shelf bud.


----------



## Nitegazer (Feb 26, 2016)

This may have been posted elsewhere, but I thought this made a good case for CMH. I only have a personal 400w grow and am leaning towards getting the Philips conversion 400w bulb-- cheaper than good hps and far better par.


----------



## MarWan (Feb 26, 2016)

I used a Philips 330 cdm for veg in a 2x3 space (as a replacement for a 400w mh), and the growth was crazy almost like growing under the sun; huge fan leaves , short inter-nodes and thick stems.

when I flowered my plants I used one 330 cdm and one 400w hps in a 4x4 tent, the plants that were directly under the 330 had more frost on them, it was the best harvest I ever got.

I just ordered 2 advanced ballasts and 4 315w cmh bulbs which i will be using for flower.


----------



## frontline (Mar 31, 2018)

I've been running my 315 3100k Philip's bulb in an old 400 hps ballast ,not as efficient but sure boost's trichomes .


----------



## skoomd (Apr 2, 2018)

frontline said:


> I've been running my 315 3100k Philip's bulb in an old 400 hps ballast ,not as efficient but sure boost's trichomes .


Old thread haha.

Yes, CMH will definitely boost your trichome production over traditional HPS, ive seen in several tests that it increased THC a few percent too.

But they're quite expensive compared to hps, a 315w CMH is only equal to 400-450w of HPS in terms of output. I have 3 friends who grow using CMH, and the usual 315w CMH in a 3x3 space seems a little lackluster. Running a 630w (either double ended or 2x 315w) in a 4x4' seems to get them bigger buds and a better yield for the space.

Just my $0.02, ive never used CMH myself but ive been tempted to try it. They undoubtedly grow better quality bud than HPS though!


----------



## frontline (Apr 2, 2018)

I'm running 2 315w cmh 3100 Philips with a 400 hps , sometimes a 600 hps on a 3x7 area , 2-3x3 flood tables. If I don't run hps I have to use a small heater to keep temps around 80 . Hps is in middle . Went to cmh to get power bill down. Will see in a few week's .


----------



## skoomd (Apr 2, 2018)

frontline said:


> I'm running 2 315w cmh 3100 Philips with a 400 hps , sometimes a 600 hps on a 3x7 area , 2-3x3 flood tables. If I don't run hps I have to use a small heater to keep temps around 80 . Hps is in middle . Went to cmh to get power bill down. Will see in a few week's .


That's a solid light setup. From what ive seen, HPS + CMH always makes for some delicious looking buds that swell up quite fat. DEHPS + CMH is unreal, but the electricity cost is nuts.

I want to try an LED + CMH setup soon. I want to use the CMH as a quality booster and the LEDs more for raw photons. Though seeing the quality of what i got flowering under my 600w strip light right now, I dont know if ill see much difference haha.


----------



## Flagg420 (May 10, 2018)

ElBartoe said:


> Get yourself 1000watt double ended and don't get fooled by marketing. There's a reason big companies use just that, sometimes supplemented by 300watt plasma's. Cmh gives you airy buds and led still doesn't yield like hps.


1000w DE kits are great if you have a warehouse... but if you got 8ft ceilings, its gonna be hell.


----------



## skoomd (May 10, 2018)

Flagg420 said:


> 1000w DE kits are great if you have a warehouse... but if you got 8ft ceilings, its gonna be hell.


I'd rock a 630w DE CMH over a 1000w DE HPS. Yields will be a bit lower (closer to single ended 1k HPS) but it would be much more manageable and you'll grow way better quality bud. I think you can use a 630w DE CMH bulb in the AC/DE hood from sunsystems too, so you can aircool it no problem. Plus you will actually be able to see your plants instead of having that putrid orange glow.

If you want to use 1000k DEHPS and you only have 8 or less feet of height, you'll be waaaaaaaaay better off using a 750w samsung/bridgelux strip light or QBs. Hell, you'd be better off with 750w of LED regardless.


----------



## Flagg420 (May 10, 2018)

I like my HPS buds... Im not willing to drop a couple grand to build my own custom LED setup, which is the ONLY way to get decent harvests from LEDs (coming from HPS... im sure CFL growers think its amazing)

I have moved my 2 600w MH's over to 315CMH's and am loving it, but im thinking more along the lines of 3x1k than the 5x315s.... just cant argue with them buds...

Still working it out tho, the cost savings of the CMH system would be well worth it... 

You thinking double ended CMH, or dual bulb CMH?


----------



## skoomd (May 10, 2018)

Flagg420 said:


> I like my HPS buds... Im not willing to drop a couple grand to build my own custom LED setup, which is the ONLY way to get decent harvests from LEDs (coming from HPS... im sure CFL growers think its amazing)
> 
> I have moved my 2 600w MH's over to 315CMH's and am loving it, but im thinking more along the lines of 3x1k than the 5x315s.... just cant argue with them buds...
> 
> ...


You could do a 750w samsung f series build for about $700-800 all said and done, including shipping. And it will 100% replace a 1000w DEHPS in yields, grow better quality bud, and use considerably less electricty/generate less heat.

I also built an overkill 320w f series strip LED build for my 3x3 tent that completely replaces a 600w HPS (or equal about 450-500w of CMH) for $400. 

I would take 3x 1000w HPS setups over 5x 315w CMH setups any day though. 5x 315w CMH lights will only equal about 2x 1000w HPS setups in yield. Unless you meant 1000w DE CMH though...

Double ended CMH (630w-1000w) is much better than a dual bulb 630w CMH for a few reasons. 2 arc tubes in 1 hood doesnt perform as well as if they each had their own hood due to thermal reasons and having worse spread of light. And secondly DE CMH is quite a bit more efficient than single ended cmh. A normal 315w philips CMH bulb is 105 lumens/w or 1.9 umol/joule whereas a double ended 1000w CMH bulb is 130 lumens/w or around 2.3 umol/joule. NOTE THOUGH that a 360 degree light source like CMH looses about 20% of it's raw photon output from reflection losses in the hood, so 2.3 umol/joule might turn into 1.9 umol/joule by the time it leaves the fixture. LED would be closer to 2.5 umol/joule though and doesn't suffer such losses. 

DIY LED with the samsung f series strips is $1 per watt or even less than that usually.


----------



## Flagg420 (May 11, 2018)

I am currently running 2x 1000w, with a 315 supplementing in the middle.... so its a matter of swapping the 315 for a 1k (I have the bulb and ballast already, so no additional cost to set up) Or replacing the 1k's with something more heat/electricity efficient.

I would like to throw on 3k, and put the portable AC in to keep it cool, but... the wife and the power bill have more sway than me on this one i fear...


----------



## Flagg420 (May 11, 2018)

How do the DE CMH compare with DE HPS as far as required height? I run approx 8ft ceilings, so DE HPS is out... I have pretty much no knowledge on the DE CMH builds... might be a legit option if I have the height to not cook my plants...


----------



## skoomd (May 11, 2018)

Flagg420 said:


> How do the DE CMH compare with DE HPS as far as required height? I run approx 8ft ceilings, so DE HPS is out... I have pretty much no knowledge on the DE CMH builds... might be a legit option if I have the height to not cook my plants...


It's not bad for height with decmh. My friend runs a 630w de cmh in a 4x4' and keeps it 24" high. The 1000w decmh would need a good 30-36" tho


----------



## Logan Burke (May 24, 2018)

I am looking into a replacement for my 1k watt HPS light as it is summer here and even with an 8 inch inline fan and an AC unit Im still having heat problems. I'm curious about the DECMH as well, because I only have about 7 or so feet of height, which is quite limiting. I will likely supplement with cobs and slowly add onto it as I save up, but in the mean time I need another primary light source. For a 6.5ftx6.5ftx6.5-7ft tent, do you guys have any suggestions?..I was thinking about two of the dual bulb, 630w cmh lights in my tent. Or, I could try a combo with my 1kw hps. Any tips would be sooo greatly appreciated


----------



## xPeaceofMindx717 (Jun 2, 2018)

Just Picked up a knockoff SunSystem 315 watt with a Philips bulb for $250+theft w/ free shipping on Amazon. As far as quality on the fixture/ballast, time will tell. I definitely don't think it would stack up to a 1000 watter, but thats not why i bought it. I look at this lamp as a low heat/power consumption alternative to a 400 watt digital HID system. I was having enough trouble keeping my tent cool with COB's, let alone switching out to HPS. That would have entailed an entirely new and larger exhaust system as well, pushing the price of those "affordable" HPS/MH systems, about equal to or exceeding an investment in a quality name brand CMH light. The low frequency ballast is another plus because I know I wont be messing with WiFi and Cell signals.


----------



## hybridcheef (Jun 21, 2018)

ElBartoe said:


> Get yourself 1000watt double ended and don't get fooled by marketing. There's a reason big companies use just that, sometimes supplemented by 300watt plasma's. Cmh gives you airy buds and led still doesn't yield like hps.



you must be living in dinosaur years, cxb3590's and vero29's pull way more grams per watt then hps does lol. no blurple leds here, and the u mols are just as high!


----------



## SunPlix CMH (Jun 21, 2018)

mountain dweller said:


> Well I was talking to the owner of a local hydro store about switching from two 1000 watt lights to four 600 watt lights and he started pointing at these Phantom CMH ballasts saying they will outperform 600's and they use a full spectrum bulb and better light that the plants need. Being as he is the owner I am skeptical of his claims cause i have not really heard of these not finding much definitive info on any search.


You should switch from HPS to CMH, full spectrum, less power bill, less heat, better quality, higher THD, etc.
All these are grown under CMH: https://www.instagram.com/sunplix_cmh/
A Facebook group discussing CMH: https://www.facebook.com/groups/248519675519386/
All kinds of CMH fixtures: https://www.sunplix.com/product-category/fixtures/


----------



## Logan Burke (Jun 21, 2018)

Of course a 315w isn't going to stack up to a 1000w...its likely that even a 630w would fall just short of raw output. The big advantage comes in regards of quality and power usage...reduced electricity use from the lights themselves and cooling (Such as AC), as well as much longer life span bulbs in long term use is why it is financially a better option aside from the initial investment, which does cost more.


----------



## Tas devil (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi gents.building a sealed room as i speak,using 16mm malamine.my mate wants me to go the 1000w hps in an 5x5 grow 7.1 ceiling ,but im keen to know if an 630 de cmh and a 315 cmh in there would b better,i know frockall on subject mate knows quite alot.i read a little abit on cmh better spectrum ,run more efficiently.cheaper to run,run cooler etc etc it will b my first grow going hydro with my friend helping.he states going his way will yield 22oz every 6 weeks.not including seedling and veg stage of course that will b on other side of the wall 870cm x1.5m room..im quite a few months off purchasing lights etc and thought id run it past you guys before i do..cheers


----------



## SunPlix CMH (Jun 22, 2018)

Tas devil said:


> Hi gents.building a sealed room as i speak,using 16mm malamine.my mate wants me to go the 1000w hps in an 5x5 grow 7.1 ceiling ,but im keen to know if an 630 de cmh and a 315 cmh in there would b better,i know frockall on subject mate knows quite alot.i read a little abit on cmh better spectrum ,run more efficiently.cheaper to run,run cooler etc etc it will b my first grow going hydro with my friend helping.he states going his way will yield 22oz every 6 weeks.not including seedling and veg stage of course that will b on other side of the wall 870cm x1.5m room..im quite a few months off purchasing lights etc and thought id run it past you guys before i do..cheers
> View attachment 4154375 View attachment 4154376


3 315s can give you more even light spread than 1 630DE and 1 315.
https://www.sunplix.com/product/315w-cmh-grow-light-fixture/
https://www.sunplix.com/product/400w-knob-dimming-low-frequency-cmh-grow-light-fixture/


----------



## Tas devil (Jun 23, 2018)

Thanks for reply dude..hmm ive been thinking if say 1 light has a foot print of 3x3 .3 light wont cover a 5x5 you could stager them better but there would b one area that that gets less than the rest ...am i right.so in theory id need 4?.like 4 overlaps all areas like in my sativa creative pics


----------



## Logan Burke (Jul 6, 2018)

SunPlix CMH said:


> 3 315s can give you more even light spread than 1 630DE and 1 315.
> https://www.sunplix.com/product/315w-cmh-grow-light-fixture/
> https://www.sunplix.com/product/400w-knob-dimming-low-frequency-cmh-grow-light-fixture/


I see that second link is to a 400w CMH...I've never seen a 400w CMH before!! I thought they only came in 315's and 630's?...Irregardless, very cool stuff!


----------



## Tas devil (Jul 7, 2018)

Whats the amp draw on sunplix fixtures


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 7, 2018)

Tas devil said:


> Whats the amp draw on sunplix fixtures


Use the 315W system with square wave ballast. The ballast is the source of the improvement in efficiency.

Use one lamp for each square yard/square meter.

Having more smaller light sources is better than fewer bigger ones due to improved light distribution.


----------



## Tas devil (Jul 7, 2018)

Funny you mention that. ive had my eye on purchasing solistek and a guy asked today on there facebook site with a Q reguarding there high fequency lightand solistek saying that high is better than square wave because the sun omits high frequency blah blah blah etc..

Si 2 315s will work in 1.5 x 1.5mtr room..ive used all 16mm thick laminate..huge 710 exhaust and 315 inlet phresh fans


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 8, 2018)

Tas devil said:


> Funny you mention that. ive had my eye on purchasing solistek and a guy asked today on there facebook site with a Q reguarding there high fequency lightand solistek saying that high is better than square wave because the sun omits high frequency blah blah blah etc..
> 
> Si 2 315s will work in 1.5 x 1.5mtr room..ive used all 16mm thick laminate..huge 710 exhaust and 315 inlet phresh fans


CMH won't run on high frequency ballasts.


----------



## Tas devil (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## ttystikk (Jul 8, 2018)

Tas devil said:


> View attachment 4161852 View attachment 4161853 View attachment 4161854 View attachment 4161855 View attachment 4161856 View attachment 4161857 View attachment 4161858


Please share your point here?


----------



## Logan Burke (Jul 8, 2018)

I think he's just asking why the hell Solistek is advocating high frequency for CMH lights, I don't think he's agreeing with it or anything. Which is definitely what I'm wondering after reading that.


----------



## SunPlix CMH (Jul 21, 2018)

Philips recommend low frequency digital ballast for CMH bulb. Here is the link: http://www.usa.lighting.philips.com/products/oem-components/hid-ballasts


----------



## SunPlix CMH (Jul 21, 2018)

Logan Burke said:


> I see that second link is to a 400w CMH...I've never seen a 400w CMH before!! I thought they only came in 315's and 630's?...Irregardless, very cool stuff!


GE has 400W CMH bulb, and higher power CMH (single arc) bulbs will be available soon.


----------



## SunPlix CMH (Jul 21, 2018)

Tas devil said:


> Whats the amp draw on sunplix fixtures


You can visit the fixture page and download catalog there. https://www.sunplix.com/product-category/fixtures/


----------



## SunPlix CMH (Jul 21, 2018)

I don't know why I couldn't post photos. If you want to see them, please check this link: https://www.instagram.com/sunplix_cmh/


----------



## Flowki (Jul 22, 2018)

SunPlix CMH said:


> GE has 400W CMH bulb, and higher power CMH (single arc) bulbs will be available soon.


Why the jump to 400W+. One of the main benefits of cmh is the alternative to high W bulbs that give poor light distribution. Seems like a step back unless I am missing something?.


----------



## SunPlix CMH (Jul 22, 2018)

Flowki said:


> Why the jump to 400W+. One of the main benefits of cmh is the alternative to high W bulbs that give poor light distribution. Seems like a step back unless I am missing something?.


A 315W CMH can replace a 600W HPS/MH. To replace a higher power HPS/MH and get more PPF, a higher power CMH bulb is needed. Other option is to use two 315W CMH bulbs to replace one 1000W HPS/MH.


----------



## Flowki (Jul 23, 2018)

SunPlix CMH said:


> A 315W CMH can replace a 600W HPS/MH. To replace a higher power HPS/MH and get more PPF, a higher power CMH bulb is needed. Other option is to use two 315W CMH bulbs to replace one 1000W HPS/MH.


A 315 can't replace a 600 dimension, but two 315's can with plenty juice left over.

Why is a higher powered cmh needed to replace a higher powered hps?. You need 2 cmh for one original 600 dimension. If a person was using 2x600 in a 3x6 they don't need to use 4x 315 cmh.. they only need to use 3 and could still push that dimension out to around a 3x8 if they wanted to, thanks to multiple light sources. You can replace 1200W hps with 945W cmh as is. You get similar or increased yield and increased quality. 

Creating cmh bulbs at size of hps is losing a big part of cmh efficiency from multiple light source even intensity spread. I just don't get why stepping back up to big light sources is a good thing, aside from it being easier logistically.


----------



## SunPlix CMH (Aug 2, 2018)

Flowki said:


> A 315 can't replace a 600 dimension, but two 315's can with plenty juice left over.
> 
> Why is a higher powered cmh needed to replace a higher powered hps?. You need 2 cmh for one original 600 dimension. If a person was using 2x600 in a 3x6 they don't need to use 4x 315 cmh.. they only need to use 3 and could still push that dimension out to around a 3x8 if they wanted to, thanks to multiple light sources. You can replace 1200W hps with 945W cmh as is. You get similar or increased yield and increased quality.
> 
> Creating cmh bulbs at size of hps is losing a big part of cmh efficiency from multiple light source even intensity spread. I just don't get why stepping back up to big light sources is a good thing, aside from it being easier logistically.


All of our customers said our 315W CMH grow light replaces a 600W HPS. Maybe the other brand 315W CMH can't, I don't know.
Please see our customers' posts here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/248519675519386/


----------



## Flowki (Aug 2, 2018)

SunPlix CMH said:


> All of our customers said our 315W CMH grow light replaces a 600W HPS. Maybe the other brand 315W CMH can't, I don't know.
> Please see our customers' posts here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/248519675519386/


If comparing a cheap open wing hps to cmh in a decent hood then sure, I could see the lines being closer single light v lght. In equal quality hoods it isn't a competition, a single hps will win in dry weight (quality aside).

I way prefer cmh over hps personally but it isn't twice as good, being what your watt comparison figures state.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 2, 2018)

I used 315's for a couple of years, great tech and still is comparing it to any other bulb tech. However, there's no way a 315w CMH (Philips) bulb can replace or equate the output of a 600w hps (unless the user didn't know what they were doing in the first place). 450w maybe if you must compare. A single bulb with a decent hood (like a Sun Systems) running vertical can cover off a 3x3 really well ime, 2 hoods side by side you can stretch that out to about 3x7' and regularly hit 1.2-1.5 gpw.


----------



## SunPlix CMH (Aug 2, 2018)

Please See this.


----------



## SunPlix CMH (Aug 2, 2018)

PAR readings and SPD of 1000W HPS, SunPlix 630W DE CMH and SunPlix 1000W DE CMH.


----------



## Flowki (Aug 4, 2018)

Nobody disputes how good cmh is. That's why it does not need bs advertising like the old leds did.

2x315cmh is needed to replace 600hps of equal quality, less than that is a lie or unfair test. 

3x315cmh will replace 2x600hps and will easily replace a single 1000W hps.

630 DE cmh will compete with 1000W hps thnx to spectrum. But, 2x315cmh will out perform 630 DE cmh due to better light spread.

3x315cmh will out perform 1000W DE cmh due to better light distribution and the allowance of a wider canopy dimension. 

Can you better explain why 1000W DE CMH is better than 3x315cmh and comparable examples. As far as I can figure it isn't, buyer messages and par pics don't help.


----------



## switch (May 13, 2020)

Can anyone vouch for the Maxibright 3k agro 600w CMH bulbs that use an E40 fitting and a standard reflector and magnetic ballast? Im so curious in em im halfway through my hps flowering but im about to drop 190 quid on 2 bulbs to make the plunge into the CMH world....they are very new bulbs and i cant find reviews anywhere online so if anyones used some please do tell me what theyre like. cheers.


----------

